# Custom LED Module needed



## Paul Therrien (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,



I am in need of 40 LED light modules for my company. Can anyone recommend a person or company that can create something custom for me?



What this module looks like is assentially a single LED with reflector/lens and driver housed in a small metal housing. Basically like taking off the head of a flashlight and seperating it from it's battery compartment.



I will be open for ideas once I fully explain what I need.



Thanks for your help guys!



Paul


----------

